# Not thyroid?



## carriebeary8 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am new here. I am frankly ready to cry. I have been so depressed and moody lately. I have also had hair loss, extreme fatigue, muscle and bone pain (my neck feels like its holding up an anchor!) , blurry vision, I am very cold, among other thyroid symptoms. But I had my labs done and according to my doctor since everything is normal nothing is wrong with my thyroid. I really just want relief from my symptoms. (had my vitamin D checked it was 40, my magnesium was high end of normal) Anyways here are my labs, can anyone help me make heads or tails of them?

TSH - 2.04 (range .35-4.94)

Free T4 - 1.19 (range .7-1.8)

Free T3 - 2.62 (range 1.71-3.71)

*Disclosure, I realize no one here is a doctor, just looking for similar situations or what not. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! Many here have been in your shoes and felt that same frustration.

The three labs you shared above (thanks for providing the ranges!) don't send up any red flags for how bad you feel...BUT they also may not be showing the whole picture. I think your next steps are to have your thyroid antibodies tested and (based on your neck feeling like it's holding up an anchor) get a thyroid ultrasound. I suspect there's more to the story here...you certainly have the classic symptoms of a dysfunctional thyroid. Depending on where you live, if your doctor doesn't want to test thyroid labs further, you may be able to order labwork on your own. Let us know where you live, and we can provide some direction with that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome!

Octavia is correct about the whole picture statement. I will provide some info and I do strongly recommend an ultra-sound of your thyroid as well.

Your labs are sort of iffy in that most of us would not feel well with the TSH where it is in your case.

Insist on antibodies' tests!


----------



## carriebeary8 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I think I may be visiting an endocrinologist in the near future. I just want to get this figured out and feel "normal" again.


----------

